# Ifor williams Trailer wheels ceased



## emilylovesotis (26 January 2009)

Don't know if this has happened to anyone elses trailer? 

Mine hasn't been used all winter and it's left outside.

My dad hitched it up to take it to get serviced today but it wouldn't move the back wheels have totaly ceased and wont move!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Anyone know what we could do to un cease the back wheels  , were going to phone the sevice place tomorrow so hopefully they can help 


thanks in advance X


----------



## lizzie87 (26 January 2009)

this has happened to us once before...had to jerk it forwards, or try backwards if that doesnt work! with the car not by hand!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (26 January 2009)

Oh the joys of not using your trailer over winter. 

This has happened to me with my Ifor Williams and I am glad I didn't try fix it myself. We got a mobile mechanic out and he said that the bearings had seized (rather than just the brakes freezing). Seized wheel bearings can be a nightmare and are expensive to fix as you can't get the parts for older trailers and you have to buy a complete unit (or so we were told). Talk to your service people before you try anything drastic - and that includes dragging it around the yard in the hope that the wheel frees up. 

One tip he gave me was that after reversing into your parking space the tow bracket thingy gets all 'squashed up' and you need to apply the hand brake and then drive the car forward until all the black rubber covering is unsquashed and sretched out. This can stop it from jamming up. Might be obvious to some people but no-one mentioned it to me when I bought my trailer.

This only works on older IW trailers.


----------



## ester (26 January 2009)

happened to ours bout a month ago, but it was being used every week, it was when it was really cold got some advice which worked!

Put a block of wood over the wheel hub and hit it hard with a hammer!-my mum was panicking at this points as it is a 6month old 505 classic

Then put 2 or 3 people in the trailer and get them to jump on affected wheel whilst someone jerks it back and forwards with the towing vehicle. 

You really have to jerk it  (don't drag it far0 and the people in the trailer need to hold on! but it increases the weight on the affected wheel

We are on flatish ground and now just have two proper wheel chocks and don't put hand brake on


----------



## bloominmadpaddie (26 January 2009)

whack the wheels with a hammer that will free them. And also if you know you are not going to be using it for a while park it up with out putting the handbrake on, just make sure you put some bricks in front of the wheels to stop it from moving.


----------



## bushbaby28 (26 January 2009)

yeh this happened to 2 iforwilliams up at my yard this week... think its the cold and the mud. one person had to take all wheels off and put them back on to uncease them


----------



## merlinsquest (26 January 2009)

Dont know exactly where to whack it but thats what you have to do..... and dont put the handbrake on again..... ever!!!


----------



## 1275gta (26 January 2009)

Its becasue the brake ceases on, we don't ever put the handbrake on when stood and then this can't happen.


----------



## Donkeymad (26 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
whack the wheels with a hammer that will free them. And also if you know you are not going to be using it for a while park it up with out putting the handbrake on, just make sure you put some bricks in front of the wheels to stop it from moving. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree, been there and done it.


----------



## JJ2 (26 January 2009)

My trailer used to do this all the time and we were told that it is because of when you reverse a trailer it somehow locks the wheels. We were told to just pull the trailer forward a couple of feet after reversing it. It works a treat now and the wheels never stick  no matter how long we leave it.


----------



## exracergirl (26 January 2009)

My IW510 does this if the handbrake is put on.

Get underneath it, with a rubber mallet, and give the brake discs a couple of taps at somewhere between one and two oclock, if you imagine it being a clock face as you look at it (frmo the underside/inside)

 Mine do it all the time - have been known to turn up to shows/hunting covered in mud looking like I've come off already, but its just becuase I've been faffing around under my trailer. 

Hint - never ever put the handbrake on ... chock the wheels instead with blocks/bricks.


----------



## Joss (26 January 2009)

Poor you, I think this must have happened to virtually every IW owner.  I think we should be told when we buy them to never put the handbrake on for any longer than 5 mins. I keep bricks for putting behind the wheels.

I hope you have got it going.


----------



## Happy2Hack (26 January 2009)

Mine does this even though I've never put the handbrake on! I've found the best method is to add weight over the affected wheel - frees it up nicely as you pull forward! (Has always worked for me so far anyway!)


----------



## lizzieuk1 (26 January 2009)

gosh seems like its a bit of an ifor problem then, ours did the same after the handbrake was left on so now has a big notice not to put it on!!  think we had to jack it up, take wheel off and bang it with crazed enthusiasm as i was meant to be going sj!!


----------



## lannerch (26 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Poor you, I think this must have happened to virtually every IW owner.  I think we should be told when we buy them to never put the handbrake on for any longer than 5 mins. I keep bricks for putting behind the wheels.

I hope you have got it going. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not just ivor williams used to happen to my rice and then my richardson, suspect any trailer if parked with the brake on for long periods


----------



## angandstar (26 January 2009)

mine did this after 6wks of owning it from new and it wasnt parked up for weeks and didnt have handbrake on and did pull foward after parking it - after the 2nd time i insisted they looked at it - on the phone im sure they thought i was being a dumb blonde - when i got it to the trailer place the hub cover burst off in one huge bang that everyone came out - was taken bit more seriously then - thank god it didnt hit anyone would have took theie leg out!!


----------

